
Jwalk: Streaming JSON Parser for Unix - marcopolis
https://github.com/shellbound/jwalk
======
bradknowles
No, it’s more of a JSON to CSV converter.

I prefer gron. I primarily want the output to be greppable and easily
processed by tools like sed and awk. I don’t care so much that the data is
column oriented and each data element is separated by tab characters.

